# Pre-order Imperial Guard and Eldar Stuff



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat1490603&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k

Right now, you can get an Imperial Guard Leman Russ Battle Tank, a Manticore / Deathstrike Missile Launcher, Eldar Fire Prism and an Eldar support Weapon, a Squadron Command Frame and Knight Commander Pask all from Advance Ordering. 

Discuss.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm disapointed on the Deathstrike-not really scary looking
Manticore-uuurrrrrrrr :/ 
Wanted Hydras really :/


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Leman Russ = good
Vanquisher = shit
Exterminator = okay
Eradicator = nice
Manticore looks alright.
Deathstrike Looks shite.
Fire Prism okay
Nightspinners okay.
Vibrocannon = best showcased
Pask = too many scars, poor painted

IMHO - they need someone who can paint, someone who can take pictures, and someone who can sculpt, and then they might be alright.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I liked everything. Specially the Fire prism.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Leman Russ kit looking good. 

Manticore kit is okay, but the missiles - especially the Deathstrike one - desperately need to be stretched out some to look appropriately scary and aerodynamically feasible. I'm also wondering why a one-shot missile gets a better paint job than the vehicle that will actually be used again under it. It's way too obvious they ran out of sprue space. 

Fire prism we'd already seen.

Support weapon looks good, especially if it's as easy to switch out the weapon as it looks. 

Pask... I prefer the generic tank commander model with the medals, honestly. Might be the paint job. There's also the bit where the normal tank commanders are 6 pounds for THREE.


Vaz, they also need someone to set prices at a reasonable level. :wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I wouldn't mind paying the price if they were quality stuff.

Bring back the quality of Bloodletter's, Chaos Knights and... pretty much the entire Beastman Range, and I'd happily pay what they charged for.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Vanquisher = Great
Exterminator = sweet
Eradicator = just like the dex
Manticore looks nice.
Deathstrike really? Who the fuck actually uses one?
Fire Prism good
Nightspinners better than prism.
platform guns= better that they were before
Pask = looks good


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Leman Russ = Good
Vanquisher = Okay
Exterminator = Nice
Eradicator = Nice
Manticore = Great
Deathstrike = Good, but the missile is a bit small
Fire Prism = Pants-on-head retarded
Nightspinners = Meh
Support Platform = Great
Pask = Okay


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That is copyrighted you know?


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Shut up elf boy!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

pask is OK, but nothing more
manticore/deathstrike I do like, I want a manticore anyway, and would love 3 deathstrikes for scenarios (yes thats right, scenarios), not really for normal gaming
Leman russ I like, vanquisher barrel should of been longer though
fire prism I've already commented on before, better than the current pile of shit
platform I don't care about


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I really don't like the platforms or any of the new eldar stuff, they are blocky and unelegant, like they were designed by a darlek.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd rather they had produced a Griffon kit.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Now that I see the FP from a different angle... I still am unimpressed. Nightspinner might be worth it, depending on how the rules go. Plastic support weapons means... I might consider them! Consider them... until I get to the part about them being BS3...


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Barnster said:


> I really don't like the platforms or any of the new eldar stuff, they are blocky and unelegant, like they were designed by a darlek.


Those Darleks are almost as bad as the Daleks.

EXTERMINATE! EXTERMINATE!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Both Leman Russ kits are good, but I still prefer the Demolisher kit.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

nightfish said:


> I'd rather they had produced a Griffon kit.


Yes, we all miss that one.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Is that the same old as hell Leman Russ kit but with a new turret?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

It has the new sponsons, top part and the tracks will be easier to put together


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't wait for a new player to spend £45 on a battery of Support weapons, before realising they suck cheesy goat balls and leaving them permanently on the shelf after the second game. Poor kid.

While I like the gunner-sitting-on-the-gun part, I really dislike the front gun shield. It looks like it came from an all-female Imperial Guard Regiment. I'd much rather have seen something like the War Walker, with the gunner hidden behind a transparent screen.

Oh well, at least my housemate knows what he's getting from me for his birthday. manticore kit is pretty sweet.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Id rather have a plastic hydra!, i reckon that and a griffon etc kit would go like shit off a shovel


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

That support weapon is full of meh.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Broguts said:


> Shut up elf boy!


What the fuck man?


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Those Eldar weapons platforms are pure Win!


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

Deathstrike needs more scary.

Manticore model looks good though.

I agree the eradicator gun would be better if it were a bit longer.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That Deathstrike looks nothing like the epic version-needs bigger missile.

Only problem with bigger missile is whether there was space on the sprues to have. Would have been funny to have an entire sprue for the missile!!

Might get the night spinner if the rules have changed. The support weapons might be gained if I can swap the weapons over. I personally do hope for more eldar plastics since I was promised more than this by GW.


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

I can see myself applying lots of green stuff to the DS missile in the future.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Heard kind of a rumour about what the Night Spinner does, anyone else heard anything?

Aramoro


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The new fire prism looks sexy and I am glad that it is finally in a plastic kit. Might have to look into picking up a few to supliment my small Eldar force.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Might have to look into picking up a few to supliment my small Eldar force.


This made my day. :laugh:


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

what do you think the rules for the night spinner will be like? do you think that the fire prism will become a lance weapon?
and is there any real purpose for the bitz that extend the sides of the tank?


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I think I can answer your lance question. No. As far as I can tell the fire prism will remain the same until a brand new codex is released. Mainly because I don't see them producing another set of rules for it for spearhead.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

The kits are all a bit meh apart from the Eldar stuff which at least had 5 mins thought put in it, the only gripe I have is I wish they would look at real tanks before designing their kits, the poor chap driving the Manticore is gonna get a face full of jetwash from any rocket he launches.........:sarcastichand:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Night Spinner http://www.heresy-online.net/news/eldar-night-spinner-stats/#more-1649

115 Pts of shit. Although the ability to target Armore and make them test for Difficult Terrain is nice touch.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

They've missed off the part thats its barrage and has a minimum range of 12". Other than that I think its a good addition.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Where did GW get the idea that Eldar Heavy Weapon platforms were needed. I have not seen anyone even mention that they are going out and buying one? To me its a waste of resources.


----------

